# Christian Employees



## default (May 11, 2005)

A friend asked me recently how a Christian ought to behave in the work place, if one should stand out or not. While I was answering her question I couldn't help but wonder how many other Christians wondered the same thing. I am presenting here a link to my absolute favorite author (though William Gurnal is fast surpassing him!) A. W. Pink's chapter "Christian Employees" in his book Practical Christianity.

http://www.pbministries.org/books/pink/Practical/prac_12.htm

Anyone have any additional thoughts concerning our walk in the workplace?

[Edited on 5-11-2005 by Loriann]


----------



## Puritanhead (May 11, 2005)

Eccles 9:10


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2005)

Good article. I would also commend William Gouge's _On Domesticall Duties_ (dealing with duties of masters and servants), Max Weber's _The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism_, Richard Steele's _The Religious Tradesman_, and Richard Baxter's _A Christian Directory_ among other good resources on this subject.


----------



## satz (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Good article. I would also commend William Gouge's _On Domesticall Duties_ (dealing with duties of masters and servants), Max Weber's _The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism_, Richard Steele's _The Religious Tradesman_, and Richard Baxter's _A Christian Directory_ among other good resources on this subject.




Andrew, very interesting (and conicidental) that you mention Weber... i recently was forced to read some of him for school...do you think his characterisation of calvinism and reformation theology was correct?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2005)

Mark,

I look to this book primarily as being helpful in understanding the connection between Calvinism and economic prosperity from a historical, theological and cultural point of view. 

I don't know Weber's precise religious beliefs and there are some characterizations of Calvinism in his book with which I would disagree but overall I find it _profitable_ reading regarding the economic analysis, which is not to say that I am commending him as a theologian, which he was not.

I started this previous thread on his book.


----------

